# tack cloth ? What kind?



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you use a tack cloth? What kind? Brand, strand count, color, tack value?


WAhoo, 300th post!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Sometimes. Any handy and clean rag. Anything that costs money is just a waste of money.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought a roll of cheesecloth a while back and have a recipe to make the sticky stuff around somewhere.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Tack clothes are inexpensive and available where ever paint is sold. I reuse them a few times on small things then just buy more the next time I'm in a store that carries them.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually get mine from Lowes (closest place). They come two to a package. If the package stays sealed, they last years. If the package is opened, you might as well use both, because the second will be dry before you want to use it. I try to keep several packages of them in the paint cabinet, ready for use whenever needed. I have no idea what the exact design of them is, but appear to be cheese cloth with partially dry orange shellac on them.
They work, if fresh from the package.

Charley


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Every place that sells paint seems to have a different brand/color of tack cloth. I have used sever different brands, especially just before varnishing, and they all seem to do the job. I worried about compatibility with different finishes but have not had a problem. They definitely do pick up the last little bits of dust.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Charley - I put mine in a Zip-Loc bag right away as I have had them dry out in the original package. They seem to keep for years in the Zip-Loc.
Mike


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with Richard, tack rags are available at little cost at all paint stores and are ESSENTIAL for a perfect finish as they pick up all the fine sanding dust, I purchase whatever brand the store has and up to now have all been yellow but colour is immaterial.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

How to make a tack rag

How To Make A Tack Cloth | Learn How To Refinish Furniture

I have seen comments about possible problems with a water-based finish, some mfgrs. offer a "special" tack cloth for this

https://generalfinishes.com/retail-products/touch-up-products-finishing-supplies-sundries/dust-pro-oil-free-tack-cloths 

but I've been pretty happy using a soft brush on the shop vac and then a lightly dampened lint free cloth.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I put mine in a small container and as long as the lid is on tight they stay fresh. I use mine all the time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Zip lock bag and use em til they're too yucky to touch anymore. I often take small work pieces outside and brush them off with a big, floppy walpaper paste brush to get most loose sawdust off and clean it out of crevices, rabbits, grooves.


----------

